# Aviones rc futaba (r617fs), conectar a motor electrico normal



## josb86 (May 13, 2009)

Buenas como estan quisiera saber si alguien sabe que señales da un receptor de aviones rc futaba (r617fs), yo se que ellos tienen 3 pines dos son 5v y 0v y el otro no se que clase de señal entrega la cosa es la siguiente quiero conectar a este receptor dos motores eléctricos de los pequeños pero los quiero colocar sin reguladora de de velocidad quisiera saber si colocado un transistor con la base en alguno de los pines del receptor futuba y el colector a una pila y el emisor a los motores, podria manejar así de simple los motores?

el motor es como el que se encuentra en la foto


----------



## luisgrillo (May 13, 2009)

supongo que el circuito receptor que tienes es un codificador de salida en serie, debes de tener junto con ese, el decodificador con unas cuantas salidas, ese es el que podrias utilizar para exitar los transistores para esos motores


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 13, 2009)

La seña que sale por esa patita se llama PWM y consiste en cambiar el ancho de pulso y así el servomotor sabe en que posición debe colocarse. Ahora, si quieres conectar ese tipo de motor no se si funcionara directamente, yo creo que si. Pero cuidado no vayas a quemar el receptor con lo que consume el motor...
Si lo que queres es que gire siempre a la misma velocidad conectalo a los 5voltios y a masa
si lo conectas con un transistor y la señal a la base, yo apuesto que va variar la velocidad pero te aviso que nunca realize nada, es todo teoria lo que te cuento.
igualmente espero que te sirva.

PD: estoy seguro que la señal es PWM porque yo también soy aeromodelista.
Saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 13, 2009)

No conozco ese modelo en especial, pero la gran mayoría de receptores (prácticamente la totalidad), entregan en cada salida una señal PWM (modulada en ancho de pulso).
Habrás notado, que el receptor tiene varias salidas, una por cada canal. Cada una de estas, se conecta a su correspondiente servo, que se posiciona, según el ancho de los pulsos.
Para variar la velocidad de los motores de CC, posiblemente se podría utilizar la señal PWM que entrega el receptor, pero necesariamente con un transistor de por medio (se controlaría la corriente del motor con la señal de salida del receptor), y con un diodo en paralelo al motor, para evitar dañar el transistor.


----------



## fernandoae (May 13, 2009)

Lamento informaciónrmarles que estàn todos equivocados en cuanto a decir que va a funcionar... el motor NO SE VA A MOVER.
Y se preguntaràn: por què?... porque si estudian un poco como funcionan los servos de RC van a ver que la duraciòn de los pulsos varìa entre 1mS y 2mS, espaciados generalmente por 20mS; esto ùltimo es para que el servo no pierda la posiciòn.
Absolutamente TODOS los servomotores de RC tienen 3 cables... los cuales corresponden obviamente a positivo y negativo de la alimentaciòn mas un tercero que es la señal de control. Generalmente cada fabricante tiene su disposiciòn propia y colores especificos para identificar cada uno.

Realmente no es tan fàcil como como llegar y conectar el motor... vos necesitas un microcontrolador que transformadorrme la señal PWM de 1mS-2mS a un tipo de PWM que sea apto para manejar un motor comùn de corriente continua; es decir, que varie entre el 0% y el 100%.

Ahora yo te pregunto:
Necesitas controlar la velocidad del motor? o solo es ON-OFF?
Cual es la funciòn que cumple?


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomotor_de_modelismo


----------



## El nombre (May 14, 2009)

Hay unos controladores para motores de potencia como el de la foto. Es el usado en los aviones antiguos electricos y los coches.
Estos transformadorrma los impulsos PWM del receptor mediante un puente H y se hace girar en el sentido y potencia que se desea.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 14, 2009)

gracias fernando por corregirme, sabes de cuanto tiene que ser el tiempo para manejar ese tipo de motores?


----------



## fernandoae (May 14, 2009)

La frecuencia del PWM no es algo critico, lo importante es que la variaciòn sea de 0% a 100% (o valores similares).

Josb86 deberìas ir a alguna casa de rc y preguntar si tienen este tipo de controladores, un ejemplo:
http://www.superdroidrobots.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=821


----------

